# Dziwny problem + rozwiazanie

## cichy

Mam taki dziwny problem. Podczas pracy z gentoo w pewnym momencie zaczyna chodzic twardy dysk. Trwa to kilkadziesiat sekund i nie w tym zadnej prawidlowosci. Raz jest to tuz po odpaleniu systemu, innym razem po kilku godzinach pracy. Tak jakby czytal jakis duzy plik. W tym czasie jest duze obciazenie procesora, stopniowo jest zajmowana cala pamiec fizyczna ale swap jest caly wolny. Ktos moze wie co sie dzieje? Ewentualnie jak to mozna naprawic?

Jesli ma to jakies znaczenie to wersje softu:

-gentoo 1.4

-kernel 2.4.24 z wywalonym wszystkim co tylko sie da(1.4MB po kompilacji)

-xfree4.3

-kde3.1.3

----------

## misterLu

spróbuj w trakcie tego dziwnego zjawiska sprawdzić jakie procesy zajmują procesor,

odpal 'top' i 'ps', moze cos wypatrzysz ..

----------

## C1REX

/etc/fstab

/dev/hda1 / xfs defaults 1 1 

Przedostatnia wartość oznacza, jak często system plików ma być archiwizowany programem dump. Może to o to chodzi?

----------

## Prompty

czy xfs w ogle nadaje sie do uztku osobistego ?  najlepiej to on by sie chyba sptrawdzal na macierzach raidowych ?

cichy ---> obserwuj 

```
top
```

 oraz 

```
 ps -u $user
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## C1REX

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> czy xfs w ogle nadaje sie do uztku osobistego ?  

 

A co jest złego w zastosowaniach domowych xfs?

----------

## meteo

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> A co jest złego w zastosowaniach domowych xfs?

 

spore obciążenie procesora.

XFS jest zaprojektowany z myślą o dużych plikach, a te

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> /dev/hda1 / xfs ...

 do takowych raczej nie należą...

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

ja tylko dodam , ze w pelni zgadzam sie z tym , ze uogolniajac mniejszych plikow jest oczywiscie wiecej niz wiekszych,obecnie w wiekszosci uzywam reiser`a,ktory mocno obciaza procek,ale xfs (przynajmniej u mnie ) procek obciaza relatwynie malo. 

```

bonnie na 2.6.2 na 2.6.3 wyniki sa "lepsze" ake plik z tabelka mi gdzies wcielo :)

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random- 

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks-- 

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP 

ext2           512M  9697  99 35934  17 10591   7 12669  91 30850  11 215.6   0 

ext3           512M  9864  97 35918  35 12186   9 11300  82 32600  12 191.4   0 

jfs              512M  9295  99 34634  16 10894   6 12781  91 30732  10 192.1   0 

xfs             512M 11416  98 36395  17 11585   7 12518  92 30777  12 182.5   0 

reiser3       512M  7605  79 34131  23 12375   9 11674  85 29697  12 177.5   1 

reiser4       512M  8959  95 28129  18 14299  15 10410  95 30204  16 215.8   2 

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create-------- 

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- 

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP 

ext2             32   428  99 +++++ +++ +++++ +++   430  99 +++++ +++  1163  99 

ext3             32   317  99 +++++ +++ 30967  99   320  99 +++++ +++   883   9 

jfs                32  6647  30 +++++ +++  5216  25  1057  15 +++++ +++   226   2 

xfs               32  1453  26 +++++ +++  1490  19  1580  32 +++++ +++   358   5 

reiser3         32 12853  98 +++++ +++  9067  81 10699  87 +++++ +++  7611  80 

reiser4         32 16122  88 +++++ +++  7378  96  7340  94 +++++ +++  7558  96
```

pozdro  :Smile: Last edited by fallow on Tue Jul 20, 2004 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cichy

 *meteo wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   A co jest złego w zastosowaniach domowych xfs? 
> 
> spore obciążenie procesora.
> 
> XFS jest zaprojektowany z myślą o dużych plikach, a te
> ...

 

Uzywam reiserfs. Jesli ma to jakies znaczenie to loguje sie jako root. 

Probowalem kiedys wylapac co sie dzieje przy pomocy listy procesow w kde ale nie znalazlem zadnego procesu ktory zajmowalby tak duzo pamieci. Wieczorem sprobuje z topem.

----------

## radek c

Witajcie

xfs jest świetnym systemem plików z wieloma bajerami tj. realtime volume itp. ma jednak pare przykrych wlasciwości jeżeli chodzi o "zastosowania domowe" cachuje mase rzeczy w ramie nie zapisując ich na dysk (czasami niektóre pliki tymczasowe tworzone są tylko w ramie i nie "mulą dysku") ale jeżeli w tym momencie nastąpi brak zasilania to jeżeli nie macie ups-a to => massive filesystem corruption.

----------

## cichy

Znalazłem winowajcę. Jest nim programik updatedb. Służy on do aktualizacji bazy danych innego programu o nazwie slocate. Slocate służy do indeksowania plików na dysku w celu późniejszego szybszego ich wyszukiwania. Pewnie updatedb jest na liście zadań crona. Jeśli kogoś to interesuje są manuale do obydwu programów. Nie wiem dlaczego wcześniej nie zauważyłem updatedb na liście procesów w KDE... Być może dlatego że sam updatedb żre stosunkowo niewiele czasu procesora (kilka % zajętości). A obciązenie było tak duże wtedy gdy z dysku coś czytał jakikolwiek inny program. A u mnie praktycznie non-stop chodzi xmms.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Prompty

siekij "solved" lub "rozwiazane"  w nazwie topic'a  ... malo rzeczy rozwiazujemy wiec byloby to mile   :Cool: 

----------

## cichy

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> siekij "solved" lub "rozwiazane"  w nazwie topic'a  ... malo rzeczy rozwiazujemy wiec byloby to mile  

 

Aby zlikwidowac te zjawisko nalezy skasowac z katalogu /etc/cron.daily skrypt slocate. Ja narazie przerzucilem ten skrypt do innego katalogu (moze kiedy sie przyda..). Narazie testuje co sie zmieni. Jestem ciekawy czy nie wplynie to na dzialanie innych programow. Bo np. przy kompilacji podczas podczas wykonywania skryptu ./configure w systemie sa wyszukiwane biblioteki, include`y czy inne pliki i skasowanie skryptu slocate moze wplynac na czas wykonywania ./configure. Mam zamiar to sprawdzic czyli zmierze czas wykonywania ./configure z zrodla np. mplayera i powtorze pomiar np. za tydzien. Bo w tej chwili baza programu slocate jest jeszcze aktualna czyli ewentualne roznice beda nie do zauwazenia. Jak beda jakies roznice to z pewnoscia napisze o tym w tym watku.

----------

## szaman

nie musisz go od razu kasowac...

można zrobić kilka rzeczy, żeby tak nie muliło:

1. /etc/updatedb.conf

    dodajesz do zmiennej PRUNEPATHS ścieżki które nie mają być

    przeszukiwane.

2. mv /etc/cron.daily/slocate /etc/cron.weekly

z tego co rozumiem, nie używasz komendy locate, więc rzeczywiście można spokojnie to wywalć.

przy kompilacji, z tego co wiem, locate nie jest używany.

głupio by było, gdyby był...

ostatnia sprawa. 

jaki masz sprzęt, że aż tak bardzo zamuliło ci system?

napewno masz włączone udma na dyskach?

----------

## cichy

[/quote]ostatnia sprawa. 

jaki masz sprzęt, że aż tak bardzo zamuliło ci system?

napewno masz włączone udma na dyskach? *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam dysk caviar WD 400JB - 40GB/7200obr/8MB cache
> 
> Płyta jest na kt400 (Gigabyte GA-7VA rev. 1.0). Reszta konfiguracji jest niżej(sygnatura).
> ...

 

----------

## szaman

no tak.

ja używam starego dobrego ;-) ext3.

pozdrawiam!

----------

## jodri

cichy zamiast mathlaba pod linuksem sprobuj http://www.octave.org/

jest na licencji GPL i w wiekszosci zgodny z mathlabem.

I juz masz odpowiednik na licencji GPL.

Pozdrawiam

Jodri

----------

## cichy

 *jodri wrote:*   

> cichy zamiast mathlaba pod linuksem sprobuj http://www.octave.org/
> 
> jest na licencji GPL i w wiekszosci zgodny z mathlabem.
> 
> I juz masz odpowiednik na licencji GPL.
> ...

 

Sciagnalem, zainstalowalem octave juz dawno. Niestety nie ma on czegos takiego jak simulink i jeszcze kilku innych rzeczy, a u mnie to podstawa (studiuje na specjalnosci Automatyka i Technika Mikroprocesorowa).

Przedwczoraj sciagnalem jeszcze dodatkowy pakiet o nazwie octave-forge. Byc moze on rozwiaze niektore moje problemy ale narazie mam bledy podczas kompilacji i bede musial poeksperymentowac z flagami. 

Jeszcze jedno pytanko do wszystkich: moze ktos probowal odpalac matlaba w wersji przynajmniej 4.2 na wine? Chodzi?

----------

